
Show HN: Traindown Transponder – Simply record your training data - tylerscott
https://www.traindown.com/transponder
======
tylerscott
Hey folks! Creator here.

I am trying to build out this app with two goals: 1) Users have full control
of their data 2) The input is as fast as it can be digitally (try to match
pen/paper).

For more information on the open source markup language used in the app, here
is the website: [https://www.traindown.com](https://www.traindown.com)

I would love any feedback you may have. Thanks!

